# Rejoice! Ramblers lose an access case!



## Globalti (30 Nov 2007)

See here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/oxfordshire/7045738.stm

Notice how for the purpose of the case, their traditional enemy the off road cyclist became their brother?

Ghastly people altogether, especially that harpy chairperson of theirs. They deserved to lose this one for their sheer obstructive bloody-mindedness.


----------



## barq (30 Nov 2007)

Ramblers, like cyclists, come in all varieties - but that does seem an odd thing to challenge, especially since the right of way was a cull-de-sac.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (30 Nov 2007)

The Ramblers contest every petition to alter the course of a footpath or bridleway because they want to ensure that a very specific and particular reason is at the heart of any permissions granted, so that no widely applicable precedent can be established.

The last thing we want is a situation developing where "it's in the way" or "it goes near my house" or even, "because I don't want it there" become acceptable reasons to reroute a right of way. 

Our rights of way are pretty haphazard as it is. If they start getting shunted around purely on the whim of a landowner, then they will only get worse and worse. What we need is a coherent era of development, not the start of their terminal destruction. 

Some individual ramblers may be a pain at times, but cycling could learn a lot about the benefits of having a unified campaigning organisation representing all participants of their particular sport. Contrast it with our British Cycling / CTC / RTTC / LVC / TCA / AudaxUK / Sustrans etc, etc mish mash of representation.


----------



## ccj (5 Dec 2007)

Tim Bennet. said:


> but cycling could learn a lot about the benefits of having a unified campaigning organisation representing all participants of their particular sport. Contrast it with our British Cycling / CTC / RTTC / LVC / TCA / AudaxUK / Sustrans etc, etc mish mash of representation.



So does this mean in your experience that these organisations don't talk to each other?

If so, that seems very short sighted indeed. The Lottery vote's coming up soon & I'd have thought that would be a great opportunity for at least the bigger groups to pool expertise.


----------



## Renard (26 Feb 2008)

So why was this good then?


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> The Ramblers contest every petition to alter the course of a footpath or bridleway because they want to ensure that a very specific and particular reason is at the heart of any permissions granted, so that no widely applicable precedent can be established.
> 
> The last thing we want is a situation developing where "it's in the way" or "it goes near my house" or even, "because I don't want it there" become acceptable reasons to reroute a right of way.
> 
> ...



RTTC is the CTT now?

Anyway, that aside from your list only the CTC and BC *represent *cyclists in this country.


----------

